# Chef Talk Gear heads.



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just a heads up to let the car buffs know that I'm letting go of one of my toys. e bay 2425933086


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear panini, 
that's one heck of a car!!! now if only i could win the lottery...... 
kat


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

panini , you know here in Reno we have hot august nights coming up the first week of August . This is an old classic car event where Im sure youd get some takers . Bring a motorhome cause the town is packed . Just a thought . Doug.............


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How can I see Paninis Toys?


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

right click the item number on the original post, go to www.ebay.com right click in the search space and paste the number. by the way slick car i know it hurts to get rid of such a beauty. i had to let go of a 1974 volkswagen thing a while back and it still hurts


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Gorgeous. Knowing how much you enjoy your cars, this must be a big deal. Good luck with your auction.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Now if only it was a 1967 RS/SS convertable Camaro Then maybe we could talk!


----------

